# hello



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi, ummmm.....I'm from California, and just caught two europeans(I think) mantids that finally mated after around a week of me trying to stop the female from attacking first.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm from California too. Which part of CA are you from? Anyway...

Welcome!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 16, 2007)

YAY im in California too! Which city are you from?


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks! I'm in San Jose? You? EDit* O wait...i can see it near your name....


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 16, 2007)

Sacramento, to be more precise.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 16, 2007)

Hello California! Ohio here!


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome !


----------



## sufistic (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------

